# Wood Screws for Table Top



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey all,

Quick question.

I am going to be using z-brackets to attach my table top to the aprons. I am using 3/4 inch pine stock for the top. My question is what type of wood screw to use and what length. The z-bracket has a little thickness to it so I am assuming a 3/4 inch screw would be sufficient. Should I drill pilots or use some type of self tapping screw?

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Use pocket screws instead. Means you can really get alignments right before you drill.
johnep


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

johnep said:


> Use pocket screws instead. Means you can really get alignments right before you drill.
> johnep


thank you....

are you suggesting using pocket screws to secure the z-brackets or in place of the z-brackets? i am using z-brackets so that the top can move (i.e float)


----------



## top (Mar 24, 2008)

be sure to do a test on left over wood first i do:thumbsup:


* "THE SHOP OF TOP"*


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

FWIW. I almost always drill pilot holes. Otherwise the wood may split.

I wouldn't use 3/4" screws. The points might come through and if not there is a good chance it will raise a dimple. I would be using 1/2" or 3/8" wood screws.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Kudzu said:


> FWIW. I almost always drill pilot holes. Otherwise the wood may split.
> 
> I wouldn't use 3/4" screws. The points might come through and if not there is a good chance it will raise a dimple. I would be using 1/2" or 3/8" wood screws.


got it....thank you sir......that is exactly what i needed to know. Since the z-bracket is something around a 1/16 to an 1/8, I'll likely try the 1/2 inchers.........


----------

